# What should I charge for a chart audit project?



## mattstella101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello

I'm taking on a consulting project with a hospital for extra money. They want me to audit the charts of a couple of their physicians who have a geriatric practice.

They basically need me to see how the doctors have been coding and to provide some guidance on how they can code in the future. I've been told that they have under and over coded in the past so that's their main issue, along with proper documentation.

I've been professionally coding for 3+ years. I've coded for many different specialties and I'm currently a manager of the HIM department at a Nursing Home.

The main issue here is how should I quote them? This is my first time doing a consulting job as extra work. I don't want to over charge but at the same time I don't want to sell myself short here.

Can anyone tell me about their past experience with this and how they have handled this aspect of this. 

I appreciate any feedback, thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 1, 2012)

I charge 1500 per day plus expenses.  But I am at the facility for a full day and this includes the write up and the one on one conferences with the providers, usually via teleconference.


----------

